# Fork Me!



## twowheelsgood (10 Oct 2007)

Hi folks, I need a better fork.

I have a 2004 Gary Fisher Cake 3 with disks which despite it's faults is so much fun to ride and I love to pieces.

It came with a Manitou black fork that basically just has pre-load control and really needs to be replaced with something better.

I'm looking for recommendations for something with 120mm of travel, with a lock-out and a bit more in the way of adjustment. Something with the option of a stiffer spring-kit or an air/half-air fork (I'm 90kg) to achieve the same is also important.

A wind-down to 100mm or below would also be nice.

Any takers? I regularly travel to the states so cost may not be such an issue....


----------



## domtyler (10 Oct 2007)

Nah, but Fnaar will. Ooops, sorry, I thought it said "Pork me"


----------



## bonj2 (10 Oct 2007)

either fox or marzocchi.


----------



## ratty2k (11 Oct 2007)

Dont discount Rockshox either though, getting very good reviews.


----------



## Peyote (11 Oct 2007)

Or if you like the stealth look there's always Pace, I believe Magura is producing some quality kit these days too. Manitou have been a bit dodgy the past few years so I'd avoid them, but then they could have a resurgence this year, it happened to Rockshox.


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Oct 2007)

these area bit of a bargain. might be 05, but still a quality fork


----------



## User482 (15 Oct 2007)

I've had a couple of manitou forks over the years, and I never liked either of them. For great reliability, solid performance & lowish prices Marzocchi are the way to go I think. If you want to spend a bit more, Fox. If you want stealth looks & light weight, Pace, but they can be a bit fragile. Rock Shox have supposedly sorted themselves out now and may be worth a look.

I have Pace RC41 XCAMs on my bike - 130mm travel but they have "launch control" which compresses the fork down for climbs - and then re-extends when they hit a bump. I find it works very well, and the forks are incredibly light - 3.5 lbs!


----------



## twowheelsgood (16 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Steve, those look a great buy.

I'm no great MTB expert, but it's reassuring that many I speak too also seem to regard manitou forks the same way. I recently borrowed a hardtail with a Fox TALAS (I think) and a friend set it up for me - wow what a difference to the flappy thing I've got....


----------



## lardarse rider (17 Oct 2007)

I have Magura Menja forks on my bike. They seem to be very good but, they are the first suspension forks I have ever owned so have nothing to compare them with. They do very well in reviews and that, though.


----------



## Kirstie (31 Oct 2007)

Rockshox Revelation. I just got a set after years of struggling with Pace RC40 reliability problems. They are a bombproof all mountain fork ranging from 100 - 130mm (the U-Turn system winds the travel up and down), with external damping adjustment too. They are coil not air, so are very plush. Theyr'e not meant to be a light racing fork, but they're a very good all rounder. My other half has had some Marzocchi All Mountain SLs but the air settings are a pain to get right, and the others take an age to wear in. I'd stay away from Magura or Manitou.


----------

